# Perfect BOB



## americasfuture (Jan 2, 2013)

Describe the perfect Bug Out Bag

Rules
1. Must be practical
2. Must be awesome


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

One never used


----------



## americasfuture (Jan 2, 2013)

You know what i meant, but for those who didnt, i meant describe the bsg itself and its contents


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

There are many threads on this subject to look through. Myself, I have several bags set up for different scenarios and seasons. They all include the basics of food water shelter meds clothing and ammo along with ways and means to replace what I use where possible.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

How about semi practical?

Though I do have several other small kits, my primary kit is a general use kit. I keep it ready to go for any emergency. Since I can't carry much on my back, I use a game cart to handle the overwhelming majority of the items.

And since I have to use it anyway, I take advantage of the weight & space capacity and take rather more than most people recommend. Some of the additional weight and space is in the gear, but much of it, however, is in food. I can last well over a month just on what food I have with me.

If the situation changes, or is such that I must lighten or reduce the size of the load, I can merely drop or cache what I don't need and keep going. Since I plan for many different situations, and can't afford the duplication necessary for having a bag for each situation, I went with the following non-specific kit:

Field equipment kit (Evac/BOB/BIB/GOOD/INCH/DHS)

(Well on the way to having it all, but not quite yet.)

(It is a fairly comprehensive pick and choose list covering all four seasons and the terrain here in the High Desert. Not everyone needs everything. Some items would be left behind or cached, depending on the circumstances. And there are cheaper options available for some of the items for those on a tight budget.)

(Also note that some of the items listed in the sub-kits are not carried together, but are in the backup supplies. I kept them together in the list for clarity)

As to quantities of consumables, since I can carry much more on the game cart than I can on my back, I go for one month plus. I think three days minimum, seven days much better, and a month or more preferred. You will eat more when on the move than when bugging in, so up the amounts you think you would eat by 10% - 25%. Somewhere in the kit should be important documents in a water proof container.

Just my opinions.

Worn:

Propper khaki public service Tactical Pants - best quality/price/feature I've found
Propper khaki public service Tactical shirt - as above
Bullhide brand brown leather money belt (with 1/10 ounce gold Eagles) - Gold coins for emergencies
Rustedfables The Grizzly Leather Suspenders (brown) - hold the pants up better than elastic ones
Wintersilks Boxer briefs (white) - very light, dries quickly
Wintersilks v-neck T-shirt (white) - very light, dries quickly
Wintersilk silk liner socks - good wicking, very light, dries quickly
Merino wool socks - very warm even when wet
Danner Ft. Lewis boots - just all around good boots w/goretex lining
Akruba Territory Hat with chin strap wide brim hat (brown) - for sun protection
Peltor Comtact II dual radio talk through hearing protection communications headset - best available I've found
Petzl TacTikka XP LED headlamp on hat - has the features I want
2 tan bandannas - Gotta have two. One for the nose, one for the neck or whatever
Hatch Operator lightweight gloves - good for mild weather tasks that are hard on the hands.
Hatch XTAK tan elbow pads - I fall down a lot
Hatch XTAK tan knee pads - Ditto above
Timex Automatic Self winding watch - No worries about batteries or winding, good price compared to others
Wiley X JP-2-510 photochromic sunglasses - the only ones of quality I could find
Zippo lighter/Brunton Helos butane lighter - Either will do. Easier to carry fuel for the butane, Zippo works at altitude
Pantac Wallet C wallet w/cash & ID (tan) - just a nice simple nylon wallet. Cash&#8230; well, can't have too much
Maglight Solitare flashlight w/Tectite LED conversion w/AAA battery - extremely bright for 1 AAA
Cold Steel Voyager medium plain edge pocket knife - good size/function/quality/price combination
Spyderco CO8 Harpy pocket clip knife - hawkbill serrated blade for getting out of lines, nets, and is a wicked last ditch weapon
Tec-tite Tekna Ocean Edge Arm knife - an option for the boot knife. Already has harness for arm use
Cold Steel Counter Tac II boot knife - good quality and price if you need a boot knife
Nikon compact binoculars on chest harness (alternate: 7x50 Steiner Commander XP C) - have the Nikons, nice and small and very capable
Write in the rain notebook in left shirt pocket - for note taking. Works well for a nice price
2 Fisher Tactical Space pens in left shirt pocket - can't lose the cap since there isn't one. Write anywhere
Arrowtech W-742 Dosimeter in left shirt pocket - if planning for nuke situation. Good price for new production
Arrowtech W-138RM pen type rate meter in left shirt pocket - can use this instead of W-742 plus has rate meter function
Cell phone in right shirt pocket - useful in some situation. Might not work in an emergency, but emergencies aren't all the time.
Dakota Alert M538-HT MURS hand held radio in pants radio pocket - Best option I've found for short rang comms.
Garman Oregon 550T GPS in pants left cargo pouch (opt) - best of the bunch in my opinion, if you're going to use one
Kestrel 4500NV weather instrument in pants right cargo pouch (opt) - again, the best of the ones I've found if you need one
Key ring w/Benchmade knife sharpener, whistle - Sharpener is very small and very effective, whistle is for signaling
Leather change purse w/silver coins (brown) - the coins are for emergencies. The change purse keeps them together, separate from other things in the pocket
Beretta Tomcat .32 ACP w/4 spare magazines in pocket holster in right rear pants pocket - great hideout gun, and the .32 ACP is useable in cartridge adapters in .308 and .30-'06 rifles for almost silent hunting of small game

In FMCO CSV-M10 Vest (4 double magazine pouches, 2 large utility pouches, 2 small utility pouches, 620ci field pack): High quality/military type accepted, purpose built, no mesh, no plastic zippers, no Velcro, pouches made to fit

8 20-round .308 magazine in 4 double pouches - about the maximum I can carry plus the rest of the items in the vest
Brunton 8010G compass in 1st small utility pouch - Very good quality/size/price option
Motorola HT-750 low band business band handheld radio in 2nd small utility pouch - Low Band VHF (just above CB) gives the best medium range comms I think that are available besides Amateur radios Expensive
Survival kit* in first large utility pouch - See below
Hardware and tools kit** in second large utility pouch - See below
MSR 3-liter hydration bladder in attached field pack - MSR is as good or better than the competition. Had good luck with their products. I'm in the high desert. Need a lot of water.

On Tactical Assault Gear MOLLE Belt: - easy adjust, high quality

Glock 21SF in Tactical Taylor MOLLE holster (alternate: ParaOrdnance P-14) - Glock for price & capacity, holster can be configured in several ways
Surefire G2 flashlight in Specter Gear MOLLE pouch - Great basic light, not too expensive. The pouch is the only one I've found specifically for the G2
Cold Steel Oda in Spec-Ops MOLLE sheath - Based on the Randal #1, the Oda has a good sheath, but not MOLLE. The Spec-ops sheath solves the problem
IFA kit in Custom Tactical SAR MOLLE pouch*** - See below
Kleen Kanteen 40oz SS water bottle w/fold down loop lid, fold 18oz cup & Maxpedition 4x10 MOLLE carrier - extra capacity/large opening/can be heated/big cup, & the pouch carries both plus room for other things, too.
Soldiers Optimized Butt pack w/GI Poncho & Ranger Rick liner attached, 3 days food (jerky, gorp, Millennium ration bars), Otis Tactical gun cleaning kit, CD V-750 Model 6 manual dosimeter charger - SOB is laid out fairly well. Best of the aftermarkets I've found. Ranger Rick liner has head hole and zipper for sleeping bag, Otis Tactical will clean all the weapons I have or plan to get. The V-750M6 doesn't need batteries to charge dosimeters
Kleen Kanteen 40oz SS water bottle w/fold down loop lid, & Maxpedition 4x10 MOLLE carrier - second one for same reason
OKC-3S bayonet in MOLLE sheath - like the Oda, the OKC-3S is much like the Randle R-1. Comes with the MOLLE sheath
HSGI MOLLE Dump pouch - I like the construction of this one better than the competition for holding empties
Leatherman Surge in one pocket of Spec-Ops brand dual MOLLE pouch - best balance of function vs weight. The dual sheath is easy to adjust and can different sized items
Wenger Survivor Swiss Army Knife in one pocket of Spec-Ops brand dual MOLLE pouch - It's called the Survivor for a reason.
Spec-Ops brand double MOLLE pouch w/2 pistol magazines - have extra magazines in the other gear. Two is enough. Same thing on the double pouch as above

Kifaru Marauder 2,500ci MOLLE back pack w/cargo chair & gun bearer options - Great quality, the smallest of the Kifaru that will take the cargo chair (I think). The chair and gun bearer let me carry whatever I need and have both hands free

In Marauder:

MSR 3-liter hydration bladder - second bladder. Just have to have plenty of water
SAS Survival Handbook - Best of the field manuals in my opinion.
Food for 3 days (Jerky, gorp, Millennium ration bars) - light, compact, nourishing, and tastes good
Katadyn Hiker Pro water filter w/MP-1 tablets - best of the small filters in my opinion
Extra underwear - standard reasons
Extra socks - standard reasons
Double zip-locked packet of important papers (copies of licenses, deeds, insurance, etc.) - might not be able to recover the originals

On Marauder:

PTR-91 MBR in gunbearer (alternate: Springfield M1A) - best value for the money in a .308. Prefer the .308 for its versatility
Left side 64 oz Kleen Kanteen water bottle in Maxpedition 12 x 5 pouch - just more water. Unlike the bladders, can be poured from canteen to pot
Right side 64 oz Kleen Kanteen water bottle in Maxpedition 12 x 5 pouch - ditto above
Cold Steel E-tool - multipurpose. Digging, cooking, making debris huts, CQC weapon, best of the bunch in my opinion
Cold Steel Rifleman's tomahawk - prefer a hawk with a hammer head. I like Cold Steel's quality vs price

Cabela's Super magnum game cart w/dual wheel option w/ - best one out there

1st Rubbermaid Action Packer 8-gallon tote w/additional clothing
2 sets Propper outerwear
1 set Orvis brown herringbone wool pants & Filson original wool button down shirt - cold weather
2 sets Wintersilks heavyweight silk long john bottom , v-neck top, & liner socks, merino wool socks - for medium cold weather
2 sets Eddie Bauer merino wool long john bottom, zip neck top, liner socks & Carhartt boot socks - for very cold weather
5 sets Wintersilks silk v-neck T-shirts & boxer briefs
5 sets each of: silk liner socks, wool liner socks, merino wool socks, Carhartt wool boot socks
2 sets each of: silk glove liners, wool glove liners
10 bandanas - can't have too many
1 extra pair Hatch Operator lightweight gloves
1 Travelsmith leather safari coat medium coat (brown) - medium weather
1 pair of Tempest insulated/water proof gloves - cold weather gloves
1 Tasman lined drover's coat (brown) - Cold weather coat
1 set Hat Flap ear warmers - to keep ears warm when wearing wide brim hat
1 Adventure Medical Kits Backpacker's sewing kit - small, inexpensive and effective
1 pair Cabela's Elk moccasins w/shearling lining - for those safe camps in the fall, winter, and spring
1 pair Keen Newport H2 sandals - For water work
1 pair Wiley X Nerve Goggle w/4 spare lenses - Best effective goggles I've found for the price
1 Pick-of-life ice escape picks - carried handy in the winter when around the water/ice

2nd Rubbermaid Action Packer 8-gallon tote w/tools, spares, and extras
1 Grand Shelters Icebox Igloo building tool - for deep snow areas, not needed most places
1 Grand Shelters Igloo door ditto above
1 Duraworx mini-planting tool - substitute for the GI pick mattock 
1 Channellock Model 88 rescue tool - wire cutter, pry bar, wrench
1 8" mill file - to sharpen axe/machete/e-tool
1 small block & tackle
1 EZE-Lap diamond paddle sharpening set - for extreme sharpening 
1 Wyoming knife w/3 spare blades - the classic for skinning big game
300' coyote brown 550 cord - used for all kinds of things. Can't have too much
Yaesu VR-500 wide band all mode handheld receiver w/Miracle Ducker LT antenna - smallest, most capable of the all band/all mode handheld receivers. The antenna keeps things compact, but better than the original
1 Yaesu FT-897D w/Miracle Ducker TL tunable whip, Yo-Yo 6-reel dipole antenna - 100w HF/VHF/UHF all mode amateur radio/all band/all mode receiver
1 Dakota Alert M538-HT MURS handheld radio - extra short-range radio
2 Dakota Alert MAPS vehicle detectors w/MURS transmitter - perimeter security works with M538 radios
4 Dakota Alert MAT motion sensors w/MURS transmitters - ditto above
1 Night Watch 2 circuit tripwire alarm w/tripwire - hard to find, but effective and not too expensive
1 Energizer windup LED flashlight - cheap and reliable so far
1 Brunton SolarPort 4.4 & BattJack AA/AAA solar battery charger - keeps AA/AAA nicad rechargeables up to snuff
1 Brunton Solo 15 & 3 Solaris 52 PV panels solar power supply - high priced, but effective portable power
1 Gill net - best fishing option I've found
1 Mobley's Frog/fish gig head w/extra tines & telescoping pole - compact, inexpensive, effective on small game as well as fish and frogs
1 set Bow string, nocks, fletching, binding, various arrowheads, B&A tool - to make expedient bow in the field with best chance of success
1 reel Heavy fish line, for fishing arrows & gig head - don't want to lose the arrows or gig
1 Dozen Snare One 7x7 5/64" 42" cable snares w/swivel end - some of the best snares in my opinion. Used in lieu of hunting when camped in one place for a while
1 Exploration Products Fresh Water Fishing kit w/kite string winder - nice inexpensive kit. String winder to save the hands from getting cut up on the line
2 CR-1 spares carriers w/G-2 bulb & 6 CR-123A spare batteries each - keep the bulb and batteries together & protected
Extra CR-123A batteries in 4-cell carriers - 
Extra AA rechargeable batteries in 4-cell carriers
Extra AAA rechargeable batteries in 6-cell carriers
Extra pair Danner boots - if possible
Extra boot laces
Extra Zippo fuel, spare wicks & flints
Extra butane fuel for lighter
Extra butane torch fuel
Extra first aid supplies
Extra hardware
Extra ammunition in bandoleers
Extra Otis gun cleaning patches and Breakfree CLP

3rd Rubbermaid Action Packer 8-gallon tote w/cooking, water, & sanitations items
1 Sawyer Point Zero Two Absolute 4-liter water purification system - best of the purifiers in my opinion
4 10-liter MSR water bladders - can carry plenty of extra water in a conformable bladder
1 MSR Campers washcloth & towel, AGS Labs Camp soap, compact hair brush, toothbrush & tooth powder, other hygiene items normally used - gotta stay clean
4 Charmin To-Go Toilet paper packets/wipe rags(boiled and sun dried to sanitize) - gotta go
1 Gold Bond Foot powder - essential in very hot or humid conditions
1 Chapstik SPF-15 lip balm - prevents lip burn
1 4oz bottle Herbal 22 Insect repellent - keeps the insects away in a good container
1 pocket pack Q-tips - I have waxy ears.
1 MSR Dragonfly multi-fuel stove - Very effective, good price, reliable
4 MSR fuel bottles - at least one spare. Four are better
1 German GI nesting knife/fork/spoon/can opener set - heavy, but also heavy duty, includes good can opener
1 MSR SS cook set w/tea kettle & kitchen tools - a bit heavy, but tough as all get out
8 SS cooking skewers - for cooking small game, roasting tubers, etc over open fire
1 Coleman SS steel double wall cup - keeps the hot chocolate and hot tea hot for a while in the cold mornings and evenings
1 REI Backpackers fire grill - for when you have an open fire but building a pit/fire ring is difficult or impossible
1 GSI pressure cooker w/liner pot - an option that allows quicker cooking of many dishes. Can leave behind
1 Lodge Cast iron skillet w/lid - for set camps using fresh foods. Can leave behind
1 Lodge Dutch oven w/lid - as above
1 Fire tongs - when planning open fires
1 Grilling basket - as above
1 pair 19" fireplace fireproof gloves - as above

4th Rubbermaid Action Packer 8-gallon tote w/food - basic cooking supplies and foods
Salt
Pepper
beef bouillon
sugar
spices
baking powder
coconut oil
honey
flour
corn meal
powdered milk
lentils
dried beans
rice
tea bags
hot chocolate packets
Emergen-C packets
lemon juice
hard candy
waxed chocolate
Tootsie Rolls
Chickletts 2-piece chewing gum
Millennium ration bars
Snickers Marathon Protein Bars
Jerky
Pemmican http://www.grasslandbeef.com/Detail.bok?no=731
dried fruit
fruit cake
gorp (~equal amounts of premium mixed nuts, chopped dates, and M&Ms)
Mountain House meals
MREs
Instant oats packets
Instant grits packets
Instant potatoes packets
18 ounce SS flask Hennessy Paradis Extra Cognac

5th Rubbermaid Action Packer 8-gallon tote w/more food

Lashed on top of totes:

1 FMCO vest set up for Remington 11-87 shotgun - same as other FMCO vest only for 12 gauge
1 NetPack 5354 wheeled 40" duffel bag w/2 pair silk liner gloves, 2 pair wool liner gloves, pair 
Cabela's Pinnicle Gortex cold weather insulated gloves, Cabela's Pinnicle Gortex cold weather insulated mittens, Carhartt Arctic Bibs, Carhartt Arctic Parka w/hood, NEOS over boots, Mustang Survival auto inflate flotation vest, Millennium respirator, OptimAir 6A PAPR, CBRN suit, gloves, boots, acc - cold weather and CBRNE gear kept together in one place. Easier to stow in a soft bag than totes
1 set MSR Denali EVO Snow shoes & MSR Denali III poles - if in snow country. Leave behind if not
1 12' sling rope w/2 snap rings - general purpose short rope. Pulling/lifting/rescue/securing/etc
2 Edelwies 200' static climbing rope w/set of carabiners & pulleys - Only if you know what you are doing and are likely to need to climb or belay
1 Mountain Hardwear Trango 3.1 3 person/4 season tent w/fly - best compromise of price/size/weight/capability
1 Slumberjack sleep system w/Thermarest self inflating mattress - System is good from warm weather down to -30°F. I need lots of comfortable sleep when I can get it.
2 silnylon tarps w/poles, stakes, and para cord - Additional protection when camping on one place for a while
1 Hardigg iM3300 gun case with Remington 11-87 custom shotgun, H&R/NEF .30-'06 single shot scoped rifle w/.32 ACP adapters, (alternate: Remington 700 .30-'06), Glock 30SF spare pistol - Hardigg cases are the best I've found for a critical item. The 11-87 is dual purpose. The .30-'06 is sniping/hunting. The G30 is a spare
(optional: 2nd case w/Vigilance VR-1 .408 Cheytac or Remington 700 .375 H&H Mag)
1 Alpacka Fjord Explore cargo raft w/oars, oar frame, seat, attachable skeg - for areas where crossing streams too deep to wade. Small/light/capable
1 D-handle small round point shovel - easier to use than the e-tool in many situations
1 Cold Steel 24" Latin machete - for general machete work. I like the 24" for its capabilities and heft
1 Stanley 30" Entry tool - multipurpose tool for getting into and out of several situations
1 Iltis Oxhead double bit axe - for times when camping in wooded area in the cold call from some serious firewood
1 Sven 21" folding saw - for general use around camp for firewood, poles/etc.
1 ATAS-25 multiband portable antenna w/tripod - a longer range antenna for the FT-897D
1 Fire tripod - when anticipating open fires
1 Fire spit & supports - ditto above
1 Kifaru pulk w/steering & brake package - for deep snow areas. One of the best. Expensive

*Survival Kit (in FMCO vest utility pouch) - I think most of these item are pretty self-explanatory

1 SAS Essential Survival Guide (compact version)
1 Buck 110 folding belt knife
1 Fisher black bullet pen
1 Storm-Saf note pad
1 BCB explorer button compass
1 Mag-Light Mini Maglight 2AA w/Terra-lux LED conversion
8 Energizer AA ultra Lithium battery in two carriers
1 Allweatherfirestarters.com magnesium rod/ferro rod fire starter
2 containers Lifeboat matches
1 8-pack Wet fire tinder
1 Bic lighter
1 leather bootlace to make fire bow
4 Daytrex 4.2 oz water packets
1 Sawyer Point Zero Two Absolute water bottle purifier
1 10"x4" Maxpedition water bottle carrier
1 Storm whistle
2 neck lanyard (whistle & knife)
1 mini can Orange spray paint
1 1"x200' orange survey tape
1 mini-Air horn
1 Starflash 3"x5" signal mirror
1 TrueFlare penflare kit (launcher, 12 flares, case)
1 emergency hooded space blanket
1 lightweight space blanket bag
1 tube tent
1 300' 550 cord
1 P-51 can opener
1 old style beer can and bottle opener
1 SS table spoon
4 beef bouillon cubes
12 Millennium energy bars
1 fresh water fishing kit
1 gill net
1 1-liter water bag
1 coffee filter support sheath w/20 filters
4 sheets aluminum foil
1 Esbit stove/Tommy cooker
4 12-count Esbit stove fuel tablets
1 small roll Gorilla duct tape flattened
1 24 gauge x 55' brass wire
1 pocket chainsaw
4 heavy duty garbage bags
2 Israeli 6" trauma bandages
12 Medique Medi-Lyte heat relief tablets 2-pack
4 alcohol prep pads
4 Pepto Bismo 2-pack
4 Excedrin 2-pak
1 Charmin To Go 55 sheet pack toilet paper
1 pair emergency sunglasses

**Hardware & tools kit list (in FMCO double .223 bandoleer pouch on belt) - extra small tools, plus some items for general use, to make repairs, and to fabricate items in the field. Some are for urban situations.

1 Leatherman Crunch
1 Leatherman Supertool 300
1 Victorinox Swiss Army Work Champ Swiss Army Knife
1 Stanley Multi-tip screwdriver
1 Glass cutter
1 Commercial building outside hydrant key
1 300' 550 cord
1 Small roll Gorilla duct tape flattened
1 12 gauge x 15' insulated electrical wire
1 16 gauge x 50' mechanic's wire
1 24 gauge x 55' brass wire
1 Roll 3M ¾" x 66' electrical tape
1 Industrial JB weld
1 Tube of Goop
1 Tube of clear Shoe Goo
1 Small spray can WD-40
1 Small can 3-in-1 oil
12 11" releasable tie-wraps
12 small screw eyes
12 medium screw eyes
12 small screw in J-hooks
12 medium screw in J-hooks
12 4" 10d nails
4 7" spike nails
1 red wax lumber crayon
1 yellow wax lumber crayon
4 Mini sharpies
1 Mini spray can orange paint
1 1" x 200' orange survey tape
1 Blazer PB 207 2500 degree micro torch
1 red lumber crayon (for marking trails, coding items, etc)
1 yellow lumber crayon (for marking trails, coding items, etc)
1 box bright pushpins (marking trails, etc.)
1 box clear pushpins (stealthy marking trails, etc.)
12 marbles (to tie off tarp)
12 medium firecrackers (signaling, bear scare, diversion)

***First-aid kit (in one of the FMCO vest utility pouches)(additional supplies on cart) - All the items are my personal preferred items

1 CPR safety shield
4 pair exam gloves
2 1-oz bottle Purell hand sanitizer
10 Therma-Dot single use thermometer
1 Fisher space pen
1 Storm-Saf note pad
4 individual wrapped tongue depressors
4 individual wrapped cotton tip applicators
1 small roll Gorilla duct tape flattened
4 bite sticks
4 ammonia ampoules
1 small flask Everclear 190 proof PGA
4 honey packets (for hot toddies)
4 lemon juice packets (for hot toddies)
2 Camelback Elixir 12-pack electrolyte solution
12 Excedrin 2-pack
12 Alka Seltzer 2-pack
1 25ct bottle Dulcolax laxative
12 Pepto Bismol 2-pack diarrhea medication
12 NyQuill daytime cold medicine 2-pack
12 NyQuill nighttime cold medicine 2-pack
12 Benadryl antihistamine/allergy med 2-pack
2 Chloraseptic throat lozenges 6-pack
3 15g jell glucose
6 hydrocortizone 1/32 oz packet
6 Water-Jel Burn relief 3.5g packets
6 Water-Jel 1/32 oz triple antibiotic ointment packet
4 Sting-kill wipes
4 IvyX cleanser wipes
4 alcohol prep pad
4 PAWS antimicrobial wipes
4 Providone/Iodine prep pad
1 Asherman or other chest seal
1 20cc irrigation syringe
1 250ml bottle sodium chloride irrigation solution
1 4 oz bottle eye wash
1 eye wash cup
1 combat application tourniquet
1 self applied restricting band
1 1"x10yd adhesive tape roll
1 Dr. Scholls moleskin deluxe
4 1"x3" bandaids
4 fingertip bandaids
4 knuckle bandaids
12 ½" x 2 7/8" butterfly wound closures
4 2"x3" medium patch bandage
2 2"x4" elbow/knee bandage
2 Emergency Israeli 6" trauma bandage
2 sterile oval gauze eye pad
4 2"x2" gauze pads 2-pack
8 4"x4" gauze pads
1 2" gauze roll
1 4" ace bandage
4 4"x4" Water-Jel burn dressing
2 31"x31"x51" triangular bandage
1 SAM finger splint
1 7 ¼" utility scissors
1 3 ½" tweezers
4 single use Krazy glue
1 surgical stapler kit w/35 staples
1 Sawyer bite & sting kit
1 brown recluse spider F/A kit if in their range
1 deluxe emergency dental kit

Important documents:

Important records should be kept in such a way as to be safe in case of fire, flood, earthquake and other disasters and to have available for quick access when needed.

Keep originals in appropriate places w/copies and/or condensed versions in the various emergency kits including BOBs, BIBs, GHBs, GOOD bags, INCH bags, evacuation kits, hurricane kits, etc.

It is also good to keep a set of copies off-site so they can be retrieved even if you have to leave without anything.

Automotive paperwork: registration, title, insurance card

Business records: Company ID, bylaws, emergency plan, employee contact list, contracts, supplier info, customer info, incorporation records, partnership records, accounts receivable, accounts payable,

Computer records: accounts, passwords, website info, etc

Employment records: Company ID, employee handbook w/emergency plan, pay stub

Family contacts: name, address, telephone numbers, e-mail, code word for proof of identity

Financial records: checking account info, savings account info, bankruptcy decree, credit card info, loan info, utilities info, safe deposit boxes

Future death information: will, funeral arrangements, cemetery plots

Household records: Deed, mortgage, appraisals & inventory of home & contents, warranties

ID: Driver's license, passport, state ID card, naturalization certificate, permanent resident card, birth certificates, adoption records

Insurance records: Auto, home, health, life, disability, insurance cards, Medicare/Medicaid card, any other insurance cards

Investment records: stocks, bonds, etc

Legal records: marriage certificate, prenups, executor of estate, divorce decree, powers of attorney, death certificates, criminal history, trust documents, military discharge (DD214),

Medical records: Medical Power of Attorney, living will, allergies, prescriptions, current illnesses/problems, past major medical history

Professional help info: Insurance agents, accountant, lawyers, doctor(s), dentist,

Religious records: Christening, baptismal, confirmation,

School records: high school diploma, college diploma, college degrees, trade school diplomas

Tax records: Social Security Card, personal tax records for 3 years, business tax records for 3 years, property tax info

Any questions, feel free to ask. Please remember that I don't expect everyone to need or want everything on the list. It's just a reminder of what is available and might be needed for some people in some situations.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Jerry is either that fastest typist in the world or a master at cut & paste (surely from his own intellectual property), either way his posts are always VERY informative and information packed!

I am of the school that the perfect BOB is really in the eye of the beholder. What is perfect for me may not be perfect for you. Surely there are some requirements like fire, water, food, shelter, protection, first aid, etc. But what compromises each of them is very subjective. For example I have 3 ways of making fire in my BOB, but the next guy might have 2 (but more of those items). I also have handcuffs and a collapsible baton in mine, but I am betting a lot of people don't. In the end you have to decide what YOU want and need if you do have to bug out. Accessible and affordability come in to play as well.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Jerry, I'm dying over here. I almost LOL'd. It's your BOB BOB... Bring Only the Best Bug Out Bag. 

Why do you favor a weather meter?

Seriously, tho, I will have to review the whole list soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Jerry's BOB is closer to a BOST (bug out semi trailer). I don't have this much stuff at my BIL.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

US GI molle large ruck woodland 
Assorted size dry bags

-3 days food and water

Shelter- 
poncho, paracord, e-blanket, camo one man tent, camo tarp, US GI wool blanket

Fire & light- e-candles, trioxane, magnesium, fire starter, glow sticks
w/p matches, lighter, hand sanitizer, dryer lint, flashlight, 

Cooking & eating & drinking- mess kit, lexann spoon, fork & knife, pocket gas burner, 2 cans of fuel, seasoning, metal water bottle, water tablets, soldier water filtrr pump & 2 filter replacements, e-straw, coffee filters, 

Tools- folding shovel, folding saw, machete/hammer/pry bar, gun cleaning kit, assorted hand tools, rod and reel, tackle, whistle, 10'' bolt cutters, bailing wire, e-radio, 

Health- hygiene kit, bug spray, t.p. & wipes, snake bite kit, camo insect head net, glasses & goggles, water tablets, first aid kit, respirator

--------------------------------------------------
Not going to include my weapon system, as it doesent ride in my BOB. 
It is a belt/molle chest rig loadout


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

Has what I need when I need it...


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Fn/Form said:


> Jerry, I'm dying over here. I almost LOL'd. It's your BOB BOB... Bring Only the Best Bug Out Bag.
> 
> Why do you favor a weather meter?
> 
> Seriously, tho, I will have to review the whole list soon. Thanks for sharing.


I'm in Northern Nevada. We have weather extremes here. I want to get one for when I can't get the weather channel. Figure it is better than holding up a wet finger in the wind when you can't see the clouds coming for the mountains. I used to depend on my knees and ankle, but they hurt all the time now so they aren't very accurate at predicting the weather.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Jerry D Young said:


> I'm in Northern Nevada. We have weather extremes here. I want to get one for when I can't get the weather channel. Figure it is better than holding up a wet finger in the wind when you can't see the clouds coming for the mountains. I used to depend on my knees and ankle, but they hurt all the time now so they aren't very accurate at predicting the weather.


I wasn't aware a person could get an idea of imminent weather by using a weather meter. Change in pressure might be a good indicator of something coming? I've never paid attention to the tendencies. Might have to do some reading on that.

I've wondered how long the weatherfax services could run if TSHTF. I don't know if any of the systems are automated--most seem to have a human behind the basic graphics overlays and such.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Fn/Form said:


> I wasn't aware a person could get an idea of imminent weather by using a weather meter. Change in pressure might be a good indicator of something coming? I've never paid attention to the tendencies. Might have to do some reading on that.
> 
> I've wondered how long the weatherfax services could run if TSHTF. I don't know if any of the systems are automated--most seem to have a human behind the basic graphics overlays and such.


Short answer yes. It's a semi lost skill since satellites and Doppler radar. There's all kinds of information you can get just from a barometer. But it does require skill and is a bit of an art.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

3 day pack with Molle webbing for added pouches. (Weighs about 40lbs) 

1 wool blanket
1 mosquito net
1 tarp
1 mess kit with can opener
2 MRE or similar meals
3 400 cal meal bars
6 pouches emergency water
1 pkg water purification tablets (24 tabs)
1 1qt canteen
1 emergency stove with fuel tablets
1 set extra clothing with cap/hat
1 flint/steel firestarter
1 box waterproof matches
1 lighter
6 homemade fire starters/ tinder
3 glow sticks
1 small flashlight
1 pkg hand warmers
1 backpack rain cover
1 roll duct tape
1 roll/spool para cord min 100ft
1 compass
1 map of area
1 pocket survival guide
1 collapsible shovel
2 knives of your preference
1 multitool
1 binoculars or monocular 
1 Israeli bandage or similar bandage
1 small first aid kit
1 snake bite kit (if practical in your area)
1 bottle hand sanitizer or wipes
1 roll toilet paper
1 bar antibacterial soap
1 tube sunscreen
1 N95 mask or similar 
1 small fishing kit
1 small sewing kit
2 extra loaded magazines for each firearm carried or extra loose ammunition if applicable


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

In regards to the survival guide mentioned, I would recommend the SAS survival guide. It covers a variety of situations and has info on edible plants etc as well.


----------

